# Paraguard-Seachem in a shrimp tank?



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone used Seachem paraguard in their shrimp tank and if it is safe for the shrimp and baby shrimp?

I want to get rif of the worm thingies and hydra


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

i don't know, but aldehydes and malachite green don't sound too good for shrimps.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

and by worm thingies and hydra, do you mean planaria? little little white worms on the glass near the gravel. try something called panacur, or search for threads on planaria on here. i just doesed my shrimp tank with some.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok thanks...


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Any more opinions?


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Old thread but found it threw search,

You want a product called "No Planaria"

Canadian Aquatics has it so I've heard.


----------

